# Comparação: Precipitação ocorrida em Quelfes e em Olhão



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2008 às 00:02)

Decidi abrir este tópico porque queria comparar valores entre a estação meteorológica do Inag e a minha.

A estação meteorológica do Inag situada em Quelfes a 3 kms de onde eu moro, essa estação só mede a velocidade do vento e a precipitação ocorrida.

Em termos de precipitação estou muito satisfeito com o meu pluviómetro pelo menos à 1ª vista, só que dá mais dias com precipitação que eu, mas penso que isso se deva ao horário de contagem que vai das 9 horas às 9 horas do dia seguinte e a minha vai das 00 horas às 23h59m.

Comparação: 

*Quelfes (INAG): *1 a 3 de Outubro - 81.3 mm

*Olhão:* 1 e 2 de Outubro - 80 mm

Outubro de 2007:

Quelfes (INAG): 90.4 mm

Olhão: 93 mm


Amanhã vou comparar o resto dos meses até Fevereiro, o Inag demora meses a disponibilizar os dados, finalmente agora já posso comparar e posso confiar nos meus valores de precipitação.


----------

